# New Cloud Chaser



## Sterling Vape (8/1/16)

Hey guys,

Sterling Vape here from Centurion. Been vaping for just over two weeks now. My only regret is why didn't i start this thing earlier! Been smoking for about 10 years and didn't expect to quit by vaping but that seems to be happening naturally.

Starting out with the Kangertech NeBox and still using the ssoc coils. Tried building a few RBA coils and haven't succeeded. 

JJemporium.co.za has been looking after me well regarding my juice and accessories supply. Their prices are really reasonable!

Looking forward to being a part of the community here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (8/1/16)

Welcome to the family and enjoy your stay. You'll find lots of help and info here. Congrats on quitting the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (8/1/16)

Hey buddy  

Welcome to the forum and congrats on kicking the habit. 

Your sure to find lots of help here amongst all the fun and banter

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/16)

Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Your taste buds should be in the process of awakening. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sterling Vape (11/1/16)

Thanks guys!


----------



## CloudmanJHB (11/1/16)

Welcome Sterling Vape, great to have you aboard ! ... Hey you know what they say.. " Better late than never" !


----------



## Waine (11/1/16)

Hi there Sterling Vape. Welcome to the site. I am also new. I have exactly the same sentments as you after 11 days. Quite right: "My only regret is why didn't i start this thing earlier!" I actually feel like I missed out on this amazing "new" discovery when it all hit the market a few years ago. Well I am making up for lost time now, thats for sure...

Well done on stopping cigarettes. I am on day 11 and I cannot see myself ever going back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

